# Cris Cyborg demands fight with Ronda Rousey: 'Do it for the fans'



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

> Cyborg continues to campaign for a fight against women's star, Ronda Rousey.
> 
> Cris 'Cyborg' Justino is relentless in her pursuit of UFC bantamweight champion, Ronda Rousey. Both Cyborg and 'Rowdy' have ruled their respective divisions for years, with the Brazilian conquering the featherweight fold and Rousey reigning as the undefeated 135 lbs. champion.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/8/6...ds-fight-with-ronda-rousey-do-it-for-the-fans


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC loves Ronda Rousey, so even though they've said women would never fight in UFC, they decided to create a whole 135 talentless division just to her to clean up.

UFC doesn't like Cyborg, so even though they've said women would never fight in UFC, but now they do, they decided *not to* create a whole 145 talentless division just to her to clean up and then having the advantage of challenging Ronda for a superfight from within the promotion.

Very convenient, indeed: "Sorry, we don't have your division here because... well, we just don't have it, that's it."


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Make 135lbs. Nuff said.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> UFC loves Ronda Rousey, so even though they've said women would never fight in UFC, they decided to create a whole 135 talentless division just to her to clean up.
> 
> UFC doesn't like Cyborg, so even though they've said women would never fight in UFC, but now they do, they decided *not to* create a whole 145 talentless division just to her to clean up and then having the advantage of challenging Ronda for a superfight from within the promotion.
> 
> Very convenient, indeed: "Sorry, we don't have your division here because... well, we just don't have it, that's it."


Im not sure there are enough 145 WMMA fighters to create a whole talentless division.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

At first I didn't mind Cyborg calling out Ronda, it kinda made sense.

But this is getting annoying, if you want the damn fight that much, just cut weight that simple. The doors are open. But demanding a fight? When there isn't even a division?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a big fan of Ronda Rousey the fighter. She is amazing. I am just pissed I can't see her squaring of against Cyborg for BS reasons from a fighting fan POV and the BS is money, UFC money. 

Of course UFC could create a 145 division. Even today there's not enough 135 pounders, so what? If the division is created, they would be sucking athletes from all other promotions and they don't even need to be fighting on big events in the beginning so, what would be the problem? Who is being entertained by women's fights today anyway? People can't even be entertained by Rousey's fights, FFS. "Oh, that was too quick.", "Oh, she had nothing for Ronda, of course.", "UFC 190 sucked big time..."

Now people don't want to see the fight that would be the most exciting of all? We can take James Tonney, we can take CM Punk, but we can't have the biggest women's fight? This fight alone would justify the creation of a whole division.

I don't even buy Ronda would be actually afraid to fight Cyborg, I think it is the UFC who is protecting their golden eggs chicken at all costs. This is clear as day.



> Make 135lbs. Nuff said.


Cyborg never fought at 135 in her entire life. She actually busted the 145 limit once. Now, *Ronda Rousey is 7-0 at 145 lbs*, wait, actually in one of these bouts she fought as a LW, at *150 lbs*. Nuff said.

This is more travesty at this point then not seeing Anderson vs Jones or Anderson vs GSP. I can't believe people support this fight not happening and I can't help to think they are just afraid Ronda could lose to the ugly one.

/rant


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cyborg hasn't fought a quality MMA opponent in years. She did however get lit up in a Muay Thai fight last year I watched on Axis. It really showed to me she is just a brawler with no real technique.

The fight really should be at 135lbs since that's the heaviest weight class in the UFC.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Cyborg hasn't fought a quality MMA opponent in years. She did however get lit up in a Muay Thai fight last year I watched on Axis. It really showed to me she is just a brawler with no real technique.
> 
> The fight really should be at 135lbs since that's the heaviest weight class in the UFC.


Yes, Cyborg should've schooled that 37-0 kickboxer...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can't believe people support this fight not happening and I can't help to think they are just afraid Ronda could lose to the ugly one.


Or maybe we just can't stand cheating twats.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Another day, another clueless Brazilian.

Make 135 or stop talking about the 135 champion. It's extremely simple.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Yes, Cyborg should've schooled that 37-0 kickboxer...


I didn't google her record, i just watched the fight last year. I knew the chick was tough as she looked like Anderson Silva and Cyborg looked like Chris Leben.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Cyborg hasn't fought a quality MMA opponent in years. She did however get lit up in a Muay Thai fight last year I watched on Axis. It really showed to me she is just a brawler with no real technique.
> 
> The fight really should be at 135lbs since that's the heaviest weight class in the UFC.


That wasn't just some Muay Thai fighter. It was Jorina Baars, one of, if not the, best female kickerboxer on the planet.

And that fight was fight of the year.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> blaa blaa


You're really irritating when it comes to Brazilian fighters


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The cult of Rousey are so hypnotized that they think Rousey isn't ducking man-beast Cyborg, just like GSP wasn't ducking Anderson Silva for years. 

Borg has already said she's not interested in the title, would fight at a catchweight just to smash Rousey. Rousey has fought multiple times at 145 lbs, 150 lbs....

Do the math. She's ducking. Plain and simple. Claims to have this competitive drive and desire to be the best - prove it - fight your biggest competitor to date in Cyborg.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

1.Cris is a big woman. If she could make 135 she would have done it by now.

2. Ronda did not hesitate to agree to a catchweight fight with Gina and said 145 would be up to the ufc.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fabricio Werdum is ducking Huggy Bear. The UFC either needs to set up Werdum Vs Huggy Bear at Super Heavyweight or they can continue protecting Werdum and allowing him to duck.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Ronda just does not want Cyborg to destroy her movie star face. Ronda and her handlers are just scared.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Cyborg hasn't fought a quality MMA opponent in years. She did however get lit up in a Muay Thai fight last year I watched on Axis. *It really showed to me she is just a brawler with no real technique.*


She may be a brawler, but she wins fights out of it, so what is the difference in an MMA fight? Ronda is a very technical grappler, didn't she just won her last fight via overwhelming brawling? Or you would say Ronda pulled a *Joanna* Copy & Paste *Jędrzejczyk* on Bethe?



Soojooko said:


> Or maybe we just can't stand cheating twats.


I trully believe this is a decoy and the more you use this worn out argument more exposed you become.



The Lone Wolf said:


> You're really irritating when it comes to Brazilian fighters


No, man you are the one fueled by prejudice. I gave you a paragraph full of arguments and you come with this, when you could just try to convince me with your own arguments. I don't defend Brazilians, I defend fairness and I wanted to see Ronda to take on Cyborg for it would be an amazing fight, that's all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I trully believe this is a decoy and the more you use this worn out argument more exposed you become.


Riiight. So me not liking roiders is a "worn out argument"? A decoy even??

Please. This is getting silly now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jedrzejczyk is ducking Rousey. She should move up to Flyweight and fight her.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Riiight. So me not liking roiders is a "worn out argument"? A decoy even??
> 
> Please. This is getting silly now.


No, it's been silly for awhile already. If you dislike Cyborg so much for being caught in the past, one more reason to you to want to see her arm stretched. And calling her a twat for what? For the war of words she is having with your protege? Outside of that Cyborg isn't even heard of, different from Ronda, who was the first UFC fighter to get off her way to pick on a ring girl who did nothing to her. This is twat.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I find it sad that so many on here dont see the truth.

Cyroid doesn't plan on fighting Ronda but talking trash from a WC away sounds like a good way to keep her name in the mix wile staying safe.

Ronda would destroy her.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I find it sad that so many on here dont see the truth.
> 
> Cyroid doesn't plan on fighting Ronda but talking trash from a WC away sounds like a good way to keep her name in the mix wile staying safe.
> 
> Ronda would destroy her.


If that is the case. Why would Ronda make excuses. She could just except the fight and watch Cyborg scurry away.

Probably because you just made up that situation in your head.

Ronda is scared to lose. She loves her fame and does not want to be destroyed by Cyborg. Leaving her only able to act in horror movies.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

As far as I can see in this scenario, Cyborg is the one that needs this fight in order to stay relevant in the sport. She's in a weight class that nobody pays attention to, is a proven steroid cheat and is unable and unwilling to drop to the weight class of the champion she's challenging. It's disrespectful of Cyborg to expect Ronda to take a catch-weight match between the two. Ronda's earned the right to hold her ground and expect her challengers to come to her.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is not a competition of relevancy. Cyborg does not "need" to be relevant. She is the champ in another promotion. She has a secure job. She just wants to fight Ronda. And the only reason there's a 135 division and not a 145 is to UFC to protect Ronda from Cyborg. Fight ain't happening. I get it. Sad for real fight fans, but well played by UFC milking machine.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> As far as I can see in this scenario, Cyborg is the one that needs this fight in order to stay relevant


She is the undisputed World champion of her weight class.
She is very relevant. Relevancy does not depend on YOU paying attention.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> This is not a competition of relevancy. Cyborg does not "need" to be relevant. She is the champ in another promotion. She has a secure job. She just wants to fight Ronda. And the only reason there's a 135 division and not a 145 is to UFC to protect Ronda from Cyborg. Fight ain't happening. I get it. Sad for real fight fans, but well played by UFC milking machine.


So what's your reason for the lack of a Woman's Flyweight, Welterweight, Middleweight, Light Heavyweight or Heavyweight division?

When the UFC was mulling over the possibility of making a woman's division, don't you think by any chance their thought process might have been like "Well we've got Ronda Rousey, this undefeated good looking girl, and we've got Cyborg, this defeated, unattractive girl who is currently suspended for cheating".

You have an entire MMA universe of people bitching that the UFC Woman's Bantamweight division is ridiculously shallow with no talent, and you think it would be smart business for the UFC to add ANOTHER even less talented division in Featherweight to it?

I give up. Your point of view makes as much sense as me claiming Cyborg is ducking Joanne Calderwood. You know 100% that you are just being nationalistic and as if an entire website (minus always the odd one out Reptilian) telling you you're wrong wasn't enough, it's the same every time a Brazilian is brought up.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe Ronda should just fight Miesha Tate again. Would not want Ronda to get hurt.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Cyborg might be past her prime. It looks to me like she's slowing down. Her striking isn't as crisp or solid as it used to be. She seems to have to struggle to pace herself. 

Joanna Jedrzejczyk could take Cyborg's place as the most dominant and feared female striker in MMA. People have been talking about Joanna's last 2 fights. I don't know if anyone is keeping up with what Cyborg has been doing. If there was a poll asking who the best female striker in MMA is, it is possible Cyborg wouldn't win. She might not even be in the top 3.

Cyborg's management might have thought she could be like Fedor and gain a ton of notoriety and fame without fighting in the UFC. For whatever reason, that doesn't seem to be the way things are turning out.

I won't be sad if Cyborg and Ronda never fight. I think Cyborg is past her prime and could be nearing the end of her career. Maybe it would have been a big fight a few years ago before Joanna Jedrzejczyk came along. I would have to guess interest is dwindling.

My interest in seeing Ronda and Cyborg fight is dwindling anywayz.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's MMA, not striking contest. Cyborg is slowing down, hum, did you watch her last fight? Or the one before that? Both combined did not last a minute. Yeah, Cyborg is having a hard time pacing herself.
PS: Sorry, I was wrong. Both combined lasted 91 seconds.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It's MMA, not striking contest. Cyborg is slowing down, hum, did you watch her last fight? Or the one before that? Both combined did not last a minute. Yeah, Cyborg is having a hard time pacing herself.
> PS: Sorry, I was wrong. Both combined lasted 91 seconds.


If Cyborg fights in the UFC, I would like to see her take on Holly Holm. I wouldn't be surprised if Holly Holm dominated Cyborg, especially in the later rounds.

When I watched Cyborg's last few fights, it looks to me like her punches are slower. She's fighting more flat footed and doesn't have as much spring in her step. I might go so far as to say Cyborg is desperate for a big fight now because she knows she's declining and past her prime.

I think Bethe Corriea would demolish Cyborg's last 2 opponents the same way Cyborg did. Cyborg hasn't really fought anyone or done anything in the sport in the last 2-3 years.

Miesha Tate said she would be open to a fight with Cyborg if a 3rd fight with Ronda didn't materialize. Maybe I'm not the only one who thinks Cyborg is is past her prime and not as good as she used to be.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

She maybe passed her prime, but she is still demolishing people. You saying Bethe would do this or that means nothing. We can only know when we put two in a cage and beside, Bethe never demolished anyone in her short career to suggest she would be able to do what Cyborg did.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I give up.


That would be super nice...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> She maybe passed her prime, but she is still demolishing people. You saying Bethe would do this or that means nothing. We can only know when we put two in a cage and beside, Bethe never demolished anyone in her short career to suggest she would be able to do what Cyborg did.


The issue there is, I don't know if Cyborg is demolishing anyone who is relevent. Cyborg's career is similar to Kimbo Slice's boxing career. If someone saw one of Kimbo Slice's boxing matches, they might think Kimbo Slice is one of the best boxers on the planet with how many 1st round KO's he has and for being undefeated.

Its really tough to tell how good a boxer Kimbo Slice is because the level of competition he's faced is tough to measure. Cyborg is the same way. Its tough to tell how good Cyborg is because the level of competition she has faced is completely different from the level of competition in the UFC.

It is possible that if Bethe fought the same level of competition Cyborg faced, Bethe would have a lot of 1st round KO's/TKO's on her record.

Cyborg looks impressive when she fights people who may or may not have much experience. But a lot of people who fought in japan and in other organizations looked impressive until they fought in the UFC and looked average at best.

Bellator cards have a higher percentage of finishes than UFC cards, sometimes. In the past some people thought this meant that Bellator fighters were better than UFC fighters for having more finishes. But then after awhile, maybe people realized the reason Bellator had more finishes was due to more of their fights being complete mismatches.

Its really tough to tell how good MMA fighters in other organizations are due to the level of competition being different. I don't think Cyborg is alone in this. Maybe Cyborg will be like Bendo and Pettis from the WEC who came to the UFC and dominated. Or maybe Cyborg will be like Takanori Gomi who looked devastating in japan but didn't look as good once they fought in the UFC. Who knows, bro.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jedrzejczyk is ducking Rousey. She should move up to Flyweight and fight her.


Strawman.

Jedz is the newly crowned champ and has revenge to get on people in her own division.

Rousey has cleared out her division and is now fighting Miesha Tate for the third fcking time.

Jedz is much smaller than Rousey.

Rousey has shown MULTIPLE times that she can fight at 145lbs. and even higher, both in her MMA career AND in Judo.

Jedz after a few solid wins is the type of woman who would look to challenge Rousey in a higher weight class and try to make a super fight.

Rousey wants NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to do with Cyborg, the same way GSP wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with Anderson Silva for years. It's as obvious as the sky being fcking blue.

Meanwhile Nick Diaz challenges Anderson Silva in a heart beat and gets stick for it, while GSP ducked him for years.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I really wanna see that fight happening. Cyborg should just make 135 and case closed. Although Rousey allegedly agreed to fight Gina Carano in 145 so why wouldn't she fight Cyborg there. But I guess we just have to wait and see...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, man you are the one fueled by prejudice. I gave you a paragraph full of arguments and you come with this, when you could just try to convince me with your own arguments. I don't defend Brazilians, I defend fairness and I wanted to see Ronda to take on Cyborg for it would be an amazing fight, that's all.


Dude, she's calling out the 135lb champ. If she cant make the weight, she needs to stfu. If she put as much effort into making 135 as she does bitching and moaning, the fight would be on by now.

The argument that she cant make 135 is weak - she could fight at whatever weight class she chooses. I'm 175lbs - if I wanted to I could easily make 135lbs, It would be a simple case of allowing myself to lose some muscle mass over a period of time. Fcking simple.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, it's been silly for awhile already. If you dislike Cyborg so much for being caught in the past, one more reason to you to want to see her arm stretched. And calling her a twat for what? For the war of words she is having with your protege? Outside of that Cyborg isn't even heard of, different from Ronda, who was the first UFC fighter to get off her way to pick on a ring girl who did nothing to her. This is twat.


You love to overcomplicate.

Shes a twat because shes a roider. And I fecking hate roiders and dont want to see them make money in sports. You've read my posts. I feel this way about every single one of the wankers and always have.

I dont care if Ronda stretches her arm. I dont want to see her fighting in the UFC period. Why? BECAUSE SHES A FECKING ROIDER.

Ok, now you type something deflective, take my VERY simple to understand above post and turn it into something else.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> The issue there is, I don't know if Cyborg is demolishing anyone who is relevent.
> ....
> Its tough to tell how good Cyborg is because the level of competition she has faced is completely different from the level of competition in the UFC.
> ....
> ...


But most of these things can and are said about Ronda as well. What is the difference it is the UFC when it comes to WMMA? You are saying Bethe opponents like TUF up n comers of the likes of JessamYn Duke are UFC caliber, meaning Jessamyn is a better fighter than Cyborg competition?



The Lone Wolf said:


> Dude, she's calling out the 135lb champ. If she cant make the weight, she needs to stfu. If she put as much effort into making 135 as she does bitching and moaning, the fight would be on by now.
> 
> *The argument that she cant make 135 is weak - she could fight at whatever weight class she chooses. I'm 175lbs - if I wanted to I could easily make 135lbs, It would be a simple case of allowing myself to lose some muscle mass over a period of time. Fcking simple.*


Thanks for bringing up your arguments. Opinions will vary. I want to see the fight, you don't. Cool.
But regarding the bold part, you are mistaken. You are assuming all people will have the same metabolism and bone structure to switch weights at will and that is simply unreal. How many times we've seen and listened to fighters complaining of a terrible weight cut and finally deciding to change divisions. In other hand some can deal very well cutting a lot of weight.
Don't say you could drop from 175 to 135 easily, unless you are a fat man at 175, my friend weight cutting is no joke and people ended up in hospitals several times due to a bad one.



Soojooko said:


> You love to overcomplicate.
> 
> Shes a twat because shes a roider. And I fecking hate roiders and dont want to see them make money in sports. You've read my posts. I feel this way about every single one of the wankers and always have.
> 
> ...


Let me refresh your memory. You know my stance too, but you decided to quoted me anyway. So, if you don't like overcomplication, don't quote me on this subject, my friend. :thumbsup:

-------------

I am not defending no one. If I was to defend Cyborg as some are babbling, I would say I don't want Cyborg to fight Ronda, because Cyborg is the best and would demolish Ronda in a flash and she doesn't need to prove anything, well, pretty much like Ronda fanboys are repeating over and over in reverse. I just want to see the fight and I would be cheering for none of them.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep... i just want to see both fighters test themselves, they have both run out of challengers for the time being and this is the biggest fight available. That is as simple and uncomplicated as it gets for me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Let me refresh your memory. You know my stance too, but you decided to quoted me anyway. So, if you don't like overcomplication, don't quote me on this subject, my friend. :thumbsup:


Eh? Dude, you asked me why I consider her a twat and I explained. Ive got no idea what your above post means.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Strawman.
> 
> Jedz is the newly crowned champ and has revenge to get on people in her own division.
> 
> ...



Why would the UFC allow a fight to happen in a non existent weight class?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why would the UFC allow a fight to happen in a non existent weight class?


so that both fighters can make the same weight??

like they did for wandy/franklin
or rampage/fabio


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> so that both fighters can make the same weight??
> 
> like they did for wandy/franklin
> or rampage/fabio


and Belfort-Franklin. 

I don't see a problem with a one off catch weight fight... which would be held at a lower weight than Ronda used to fight at anyway.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why would the UFC allow a fight to happen in a non existent weight class?


The UFC have booked plenty of catchweight fights. See above.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Eh? Dude, you asked me why I consider her a twat and I explained. Ive got no idea what your above post means.


You know my stance just as I know yours, but you picked a line in one of my posts to say she is a cheating twat didn't you?

----------

And a catch weight would protect Ronda's BW belt. It is a fight. A great match up. And if people say it would hurt her value anyway it is more than proved they are afraid Ronda could lose.
Of course she could lose. It is a fecking fight. But that did not prevent Anderson going up in weight three times risking his win streak being the undisputed MW Champion.

And as said before, *Ronda would accept a catch weight with Gina Carano*. Damn, if Cyborg doesn't make sense, Gina would? An actress who was out of the game for three years?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

The UFC is obviously protecting Rousey. What happens if Cyborg beats Rousey at 140lbs? Rousey is still the BW champ... but then what do you do with Cyborg? 

She just goes back to Invicta to continue crushing 145lbs? I'm going to guess the UFC is going to want to keep the woman who beat Rousey fighting under their banner. So now they're going to have to move an entire weight class over to the UFC just to keep Cyborg relevant. That's a lot of work and a lot of money.

Not to mention you put a huge damper on Rousey's career and yet she's still champion? I just don't see how the UFC or Rousey can justify the risk/reward here. 

Cyborg needs the UFC/Rousey much more than either of them need her. That's why I personally believe it's on Cyborg to conform to fight the fight at 135lbs.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You know my stance just as I know yours, but you picked a line in one of my posts to say she is a cheating twat didn't you?


Ok, you've properly lost me now. I conceed defeat.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> The UFC is obviously protecting Rousey. What happens if Cyborg beats Rousey at 140lbs? Rousey is still the BW champ... but then what do you do with Cyborg?
> 
> She just goes back to Invicta to continue crushing 145lbs? I'm going to guess the UFC is going to want to keep the woman who beat Rousey fighting under their banner. So now they're going to have to move an entire weight class over to the UFC just to keep Cyborg relevant. That's a lot of work and a lot of money.
> 
> ...


This is all absolutely spot on except for Cyborg "needing" anything. It is just 
travesty we are not seeing this fight and I will tell you more, I am 100 % sure Ronda would be a much stronger monster at 145. She cuts a lot of weight to be a BW. And even if Cyborg makes 135, she would be so depleted, specially considering her age and mileage, there would be a perfect excuse in the case of Ronda winning and that wouldn't be good for Ronda either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Ok, you've properly lost me now. I conceed defeat.


Damn, didn't you post this, man?

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/213146-cris-cyborg-demands-fight-ronda-rousey-do-fans.html#post3347290

Then, from that, all the discussion developed. If you like things simple, don't quote me on something you know my stance already. Is this stil overcomplicated to you?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> This is all absolutely spot on except for Cyborg "needing" anything. It is just
> travesty we are not seeing this fight and I will tell you more, I am 100 % sure Ronda would be a much stronger monster at 145. She cuts a lot of weight to be a BW. And even if Cyborg makes 135, she would be so depleted, specially considering her age and mileage, there would be a perfect excuse in the case of Ronda winning and that wouldn't be good for Ronda either.


What I mean is if Rousey is seriously making $2-3 Million a fight... I think Cyborg would be smart to get on that gravy train. 

Rousey will continue to make millions with or without Cyborg. 

Therefor I see it as Cyborg who needs to make the effort to make this fight happen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Damn, didn't you post this, man?
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/213146-cris-cyborg-demands-fight-ronda-rousey-do-fans.html#post3347290
> 
> Then, from that, all the discussion developed. If you like things simple, don't quote me on something you know my stance already. Is this stil overcomplicated to you?


Now im even more confused. :confused02:

Enough. I cant be arsed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> What I mean is if Rousey is seriously making $2-3 Million a fight... I think Cyborg would be smart to get on that gravy train.
> 
> Rousey will continue to make millions with or without Cyborg.
> 
> Therefor I see it as Cyborg who needs to make the effort to make this fight happen.


Yeah, no doubt Cyborg's income or fame would never make a dent on Rousey's career even if she'd beat her. Look at Carano, not even close to be a Ronda Rousey, still found place in the movies for her beauty associated with her skills as an MMA fighter. Nobody can take that away from Ronda and even if she lost, look at the nickname of her possible killer - Cyborg. There would even be a charm in it and it sounds more intense than a Bethe Correia, for sure.



Soojooko said:


> Now im even more confused. :confused02:
> 
> Enough. I cant be arsed.


:bye01:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The UFC have booked plenty of catchweight fights. See above.


Not a ton of them have been title holders at the time of the fight.. I cant think of one but im sure its happened.





People act like Cyborgs weight class has validity and its garbage, if you think Ronda's comp is shabby soccer moms then Cris's division is full of AARP members and nobody's with a few half talented exceptions. 

Clearly Cris wants every advantage she can get and clearly its because she'll need it and then some. 

Outside of Gina its no different than everyone else Cris has fought, she calls out these fighters sometimes two weight classes under her gets in the clinch with a huge size advantage and beats them up, she never was as skilled as some people give her credit for being. 

Ronda's not all over twitter talking about how she's coming for Cris, its the other way around. She's said more than once on twitter that she is coming for Ronda at 135 so whats the flipping hold up? Im just saying if you cant make 135 you cant make it right so why even say you can? 

To me that undermines your argument.. The steroid she was busted taking (coincidentally the most abused roid by women by far in sports) is also a diuretic, meaning it also helped her keep water weight off. 

She can make weight but that would mean less mass, less core strength. I dont think it matters, she wont do it and Ronda is willing to wait.

You can bet your ass Cryiod is not doing it for the fans thats for sure. She could do the same thing everyone seems so comfortable asking Ronda to do and play to her opponents perceived strengths but that shit aint happening. 

I cant see her beating Ronda outside of a "ghost of Serra" type indecent but mostly I just dont see this fight as being competitive and I think it doesn't mater what WC they fight at Ronda wins.

Ronda is stubborn and she thinks she has a point regardless of if you agree or not. She's also the champion at 135 in one of only two woman's divisions. So therefore neither the UFC or Ronda are going to be compelled to take a fight at a catch weight, I mean you have to guard the integrity of the sport and the merit of your strap right?

Who knows really .. Ronda's got who? Holly and Page as perspective big paydays left, I dont think either girl is ready for her, but even if they were I think she beats them and then vacates the title fights Cris then retires. I also think the UFC wants to draw that out not Ronda.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Don't say you could drop from 175 to 135 easily, unless you are a fat man at 175, my friend weight cutting is no joke and people ended up in hospitals several times due to a bad one.


Weight cutting and body recomposition are two entirely different things. I've dropped my bodyweight from 175 to 145 in the past, whilst keeping my bodyfat at sub 10% - basically just making a less muscular frame. Cyborg can do that too, she just chooses to try and bully a fighter into making her job easier.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Weight cutting and body recomposition are two entirely different things. I've dropped my bodyweight from 175 to 145 in the past, whilst keeping my bodyfat at sub 10% - basically just making a less muscular frame. Cyborg can do that too, she just chooses to try and bully a fighter into making her job easier.


Man, again, you don't know Cyborg metabolism and bone structure (she is not you) and I would say if she could easily make a healthy cut to 135 and still be slightly competitive there, all this discussion would be inexistent for she would be already competing in the UFC BW division and probably would have faced Ronda already. 

I can guarantee the professionals who are around Cyborg are attempting all possible ways to make her go down in weight and they hold details you and I are absolutely ignorants about. :thumbsup:


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a saying in negotiation: He who asks, pays the higher price.

Cyborg is the one who needs this fight. she should be prepared to jump through as many hoops as Ronda wants her to. Ronda should demand that this fight takes place at 125, and then offer to meet her half way at 135.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You 3 guys that replied to me with examples of catchweights and stuff, there is a MAJOR difference. If Bonnar beats Anderson, daaaamn, I can't wait for Bonnar's next fight. What if Cyborg wins? Do we have to tune in to a different promotion to watch her? The UFC loses one of it's top stars and don't even have a fighter with momentum to benefit from it? Why on earth would the UFC sign someone to a one fight deal and put them in there with a top fighter? Toney beats Couture, Lesnar beats Mir, these guys might end up fighting and making some big money for the UFC. If Cyborg wins, she CAN'T fight. There is no weight class for her, and 145 is too weak to develop one around her.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

halifaxdonair said:


> Cyborg is the one who needs this fight.


No the fans and WMMA need this fight.
Would you rather the ufc hype some challenger that has no chance of beating Ronda. Or would it be better yo watch Ronda fight a person that could possibly beat her. 

Ronda s fans are as scared as much as Ronda is.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, again, you don't know Cyborg metabolism and bone structure (she is not you) and I would say if she could easily make a healthy cut to 135 and still be slightly competitive there, all this discussion would be inexistent for she would be already competing in the UFC BW division and probably would have faced Ronda already.
> 
> I can guarantee the professionals who are around Cyborg are attempting all possible ways to make her go down in weight and they hold details you and I are absolutely ignorants about. :thumbsup:


You argue so blindly. I too admit defeat to your idiocy raise01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Lone Wolf said:


> You argue so blindly. I too admit defeat to your idiocy raise01:


Good you've put my respectiful quote together with your insult for this forum appreciation. I prefer being convinced I am wrong rather to think I am right, but I get not everybody take that too well.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

Warning said:


> No the fans and WMMA need this fight.
> Would you rather the ufc hype some challenger that has no chance of beating Ronda. Or would it be better yo watch Ronda fight a person that could possibly beat her.
> 
> Ronda s fans are as scared as much as Ronda is.


I would rather fans don't hype her into something she isn't because they hate Ronda.

Charmaine tweet was a 6-4 scrub.
Fiona Muxlow hasn't beaten a fighter with more than 0 wins since 2007.

I don't know if Cyborg could even beat Meisha Tate, let alone have a chance against Ronda. Let Cyborg come to the UFC and prove she is a good fighter, and earn a title shot rather than live off of what happened in 2009.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

halifaxdonair said:


> I would rather fans don't hype her into something she isn't because they hate Ronda.
> 
> Charmaine tweet was a 6-4 scrub.
> Fiona Muxlow hasn't beaten a fighter with more than 0 wins since 2007.
> ...


Another fan making excuses for Ronda.
Every body Ronda has beat where over hyped scrubs. Ufc just promoted them as being a challenge. Cyborg can crush every fighter Ronda can.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

https://twitter.com/MMAForumDotCom/status/629989987421945856

I give up... Trying to embed a tweet on the app...

Either way Cyborg still calling Rousey out. Offers Olympic drug testing.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

God Damn Guyborg, STFU. Stop using your ass as a dartboard make 135, and next time your under contract with UFC don't campaign to get out of it. I know someone on here bitches when you use terms like Guyborg or whatever. I don't give a fuk she ruined the ability to ever bitch about names and accusations when she blatantly cheats and then gets popped.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> https://twitter.com/MMAForumDotCom/status/629989987421945856
> 
> I give up... Trying to embed a tweet on the app...
> 
> Either way Cyborg still calling Rousey out. Offers Olympic drug testing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629989987421945856
Coming from someone who has made multiple excuses to drop to 135, isn't even in the company and is sort of implying that Ronda is on the juice as well? Or that she needs to prove something..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tell me any instance in MMA where a champ has constantly banged on about fighting the champ in the division below, insisting he also moves up in weight? Theres a reason you don't ever really hear it. Because only a right c*unt would say that sort of thing.

You don't call out smaller guys. You either drop down and call them out or shut your roid hole.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Cyborg will never make 135, or a least not anytime soon or without being 100% healthy.

It's an easy jump for Rousey, to fight at her natural weight class.

The fights a big money maker but the UFC are looking at the long run, when Rousey gets beat there goes her baddest woman on the planet reputation.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Tell me any instance in MMA where a champ has constantly banged on about fighting the champ in the division below, insisting he also moves up in weight? Theres a reason you don't ever really hear it. Because only a right c*unt would say that sort of thing.
> 
> You don't call out smaller guys. You either drop down and call them out or shut your roid hole.


No doubt but I dont think some people WANT to see the truth.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I prefer being convinced I am wrong rather to think I am right


Ironically you're the most stubborn guy on the entire site who gets proven wrong in almost every thread.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Frankie could make 135 easier than Cris


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Seeing Holly Holm spar with JBJ, I wouldn't expect her to make 145, much less 135.






Too bad there's no legit pic floating around of Cyborg standing next to Holm. I think they're close to the same size.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Frankie could make 135 easier than Cris


Heh... just came here to post this picture. Cyborg is a huge girl... steroids or not she her frame makes her naturally unsuited for 135.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Frankie could make 135 easier than Cris


Frankie could probably make Flyweight if he really wanted to. He's still really small at Feather.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

All these arguments of Cyborg being "too big" to make 135lbs don't really do her any favours. If she can't make 135lbs why is she calling out a lady who can make 135? Is it macho to call out a smaller fighter and challenge them at a higher weight class?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not here to do Cyborg any favours... but i still wanna see the fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Trix said:


> Seeing Holly Holm spar with JBJ, I wouldn't expect her to make 145, much less 135.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holm is 5'8 cyroid is 5'8 my 13 year old daughter is 5'9 they really are not big ladies.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Holm is 5'8 cyroid is 5'8 my 13 year old daughter is 5'9 they really are not big ladies.


One might think there would be a bigger size difference between a 205'er and a 135'er.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Kendall Grove was taller than half the HWs at the time.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Im not here to do Cyborg any favours... but i still wanna see the fight.


Really though. Why would anyone not want to see the fight. Unless they did not want to see Ronda loes


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Warning said:


> Really though. Why would anyone not want to see the fight. Unless they did not want to see Ronda loes


For the same reason a cycling fan would not want to see Armstrong compete in the tour de france again.

Some of you are so blinkered by the idea that its all about fear of Ronda losing. F*uck that. My issues are far bigger then any individual. I cant be dealing with past roiders getting title shots. I can just about stomach them competing full stop. Many fans from many sports feel exactly the same way. So please, enough with this tired old "scared" argument. Its bollocks.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Sad you would let pointless drama and useless personal hate stop you from enjoying a good fight. I could care less. I just want to watch them punch each other.

https://imgflip.com/i/pa7uo


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Warning said:


> Sad you would let pointless drama and useless personal hate stop you from enjoying a good fight. I could care less. I just want to watch them punch each other.
> 
> https://imgflip.com/i/pa7uo


I've noticed some people hop on the Miesha Tate, Alexander Gustafsson bandwagon when they think Miesha and Gustaf have a chance of beating people they personally dislike -- Ronda and JBJ. As a way of indulging their own pointless drama and useless personal hate.

Cyborg is just the latest bandwagon people are hopping on for drama and personal hate purposes. People don't care about Cyborg, they just hate Ronda enough that they think Cyborg is their last, best, hope for seeing Ronda lose. If Cyborg loses to Ronda no one will care about her, the same way Gustafsson and Miesha supporters completely abandoned them after they lost to JBJ and Ronda.

Irony can be a wonderful thing sometimes, yeh.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Probly true for most, but I have been a fan of Cyborgs before I ever heard of Ronda. One mite say I even have a little crush on her. I have a thing for strong woman.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> same way Gustafsson and Miesha supporters completely abandoned them after they lost to JBJ and Ronda.


Hey, thats not true. I still look at Mieshas arse all the time.




Gus, not so much.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Spite said:


> Cyborg will never make 135, or a least not anytime soon or without being 100% healthy.
> 
> It's an easy jump for Rousey, to fight at her natural weight class.
> 
> The fights a big money maker but the UFC are looking at the long run, when Rousey gets beat there goes her baddest woman on the planet reputation.


Pretty much spot on and summarizes the whole situation.



The Lone Wolf said:


> All these arguments of Cyborg being "too big" to make 135lbs don't really do her any favours. *If she can't make 135lbs* why is she calling out a lady who can make 135? Is it macho to call out a smaller fighter and challenge them at a higher weight class?


Ah, now you see the possibility she can't make 135...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If she can't make 135 then she stops talking about the champ at 135.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If she can't make 135 then she stops talking about the champ at 135.


Exactly. Its not rocket science. Any other champ doing what Cyborg is doing would not be getting the support she is. But we are talking about Ronda here. Where anti-Rondaites accuse the rest of being blinkered without seeing the irony.

Add to her bully tactics the fact that she is a busted roid head, and im not sure she has the right to make any demands of Rousey and the UFC at all. As I said earlier. Shut yer old leathery mouth Cris, and focus on the career you are lucky to still have.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Warning said:


> Really though. Why would anyone not want to see the fight. Unless they did not want to see Ronda loes


I wanna see Ronda tested... win or lose, it's not hard to understand. I am more or less a fan of hers anyway.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I wanna see Ronda tested... win or lose, it's not hard to understand. I am more or less a fan of hers anyway.


I feel exactly the same.

----------

And people need to realize Cyborg not being able to make 135 has nothing to do with her need to stop calling Ronda out for a challenge. It is obvious that if Cyborg is pushing for a 145 or catweight fight, she is not *calling the champ*, she is calling Ronda. This has nothing do do with Ronda's belt, so there's no reason she shouldn't be calling Ronda. 

And it is pretty funny how people switch stances just to justify Ronda being away from Cyborg. First they say Cyborg has nothing for Ronda and Ronda would demolish her anywhere, but now they say Cyborg is a coward for being calling "a smaller opponent", LOL. Even when they know Ronda is 6-0 at 145 *and 1-0 at 150 lbs*.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> 
> ----------
> 
> And people need to realize Cyborg not being able to make 135 has nothing to do with her need to stop calling Ronda out for a challenge. It is obvious that if Cyborg is pushing for a 145 or catweight fight, she is not *calling the champ*, she is calling Ronda. This has nothing do do with Ronda's belt, so there's no reason she shouldn't be calling Ronda.


But she's calling out the champ, Ronda Rousey. Rousey shouldn't put her division on hold or vacate the belt just so she could fight Cyborg. Whether she calls out the champ or Ronda, it doesn't matter because Ronda is both.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And it is pretty funny how people switch stances just to justify Ronda being away from Cyborg. First they say Cyborg has nothing for Ronda and Ronda would demolish her anywhere, but now they say Cyborg is a coward for being calling "a smaller opponent", LOL. Even when they know Ronda is 6-0 at 145 *and 1-0 at 150 lbs*.


Using that logic, its fine for Chris Weidman to constantly call out Lawler... to a 185 fight. Robbie won a bunch of fights at MW. Whats the problem?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Using that logic, its fine for Chris Weidman to constantly call out Lawler... to a 185 fight. Robbie won a bunch of fights at MW. Whats the problem?


I see no problem if two fighters can meet at a weight both agree, being this a catch weight or a proper division weight. How many times we see big guys fighting in lower categories anyway? This is recurrent. If both weigh the same at the weigh ins, that is what counts, nothing else.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I see no problem if two fighters can meet at a weight both agree, being this a catch weight or a proper division weight. How many times we see big guys fighting in lower categories anyway? This is recurrent. If both weigh the same at the weigh ins, that is what counts, nothing else.


Thats not my point and not what I asked.

I'll try again: Is it ok with you if Chris Weidman uses the media to constantly call out Lawler to a 185 fight?

How is that not a total bitch move? When in all your years watching MMA have you heard a champ make that kind of demand? They either drop the weight and challenge the lower division, or wait for the lighter guy to move up. At no point do they start bitching all over twitter, essentially calling the lighter champ a pu$sy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Thats not my point and not what I asked.
> 
> I'll try again: Is it ok with you if Chris Weidman uses the media to constantly call out Lawler to a 185 fight?
> 
> How is that not a total bitch move? When in all your years watching MMA have you heard a champ make that kind of demand? They either drop the weight and challenge the lower division, or wait for the lighter guy to move up. At no point do you start bitching all over twitter, essentially calling the lighter champ a pu$sy.


Read my above post. What I think is there.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Read my above post. What I think is there.


Where in your post is there an answer to my question? Its just deflection.

Maybe somebody else who understands the question can give me an example to shut me up. Seeing as its so common and all.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anderson Silva did it... not a trash talker call out, but he was still asking for GSP a lot. 

I think it depends on how things stand, when both have cleared out a weight division and it's the only fight that makes sense... then sure, a respectful call out is fine. 

The way Cyborg calls out Ronda is a dick move regardless of weight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Anderson Silva did it... not a trash talker call out, but he was still asking for GSP a lot.
> 
> I think it depends on how things stand, when both have cleared out a weight division and it's the only fight that makes sense... then sure, a respectful call out is fine.
> 
> The way Cyborg calls out Ronda is a dick move regardless of weight.


Thats not how I remember it. Silva never looked or sounded like he wanted a fight with GSP and vice versa. It was the fans and media with all the pressure and questions. At one point he talked about going down to 170, which is the right thing to say. What Cyborg is doing is far more aggressive.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Where in your post is there an answer to my question? Its just deflection.
> 
> Maybe somebody else who understands the question can give me an example to shut me up. Seeing as its so common and all.


I gave you a more sophisticated hint I don't care a heavier fighter, champ, whatever calling out a lighter one if they are meeting in a weight both agree.

Funny that you are suggesting Cyborg is a bitch for calling Ronda, when most of her fans say Cyborg wouldn' t have a chance anyway and Ronda brags she could take men.

You would have a case to call a heavier dude/girll a bitch if the fight wouldn't take place in a common weight. I come from a time Royce Gracie would take much heavier monsters for a much more violent MMA fight.



Joabbuac said:


> Anderson Silva did it... not a trash talker call out, but he was still asking for GSP a lot.


Anderson called out GSP indeed while he also said he wouldn't fight Jones because Jones would beat him for being much stronger, but that, of course, Ronda can't say, after all, she can beat Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thats not how I remember it. Silva never looked or sounded like he wanted a fight with GSP and vice versa. It was the fans and media with all the pressure and questions. At one point he talked about going down to 170, which is the right thing to say. What Cyborg is doing is far more aggressive.


Maybe, i can't remember it all that well, i never had much interest in the fight. But my point stands, it's not the weight i really care for in this kind of call out... more the tone. 

Especially if you are the bigger fighter, if TJ Dillashaw respectfully asked Dodson for the chance to avenge his lost, i would be totally ok with that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cyborg proposed a 140 catchweight. That means she would have to make an extra effort to cut more than she normally does, while Ronda would have to cut even less to make 140, *and people think Cyborg would be in advantage in this scenario*?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Maybe, i can't remember it all that well, i never had much interest in the fight. But my point stands, it's not the weight i really care for in this kind of call out... more the tone.
> 
> Especially if you are the bigger fighter, if TJ Dillashaw respectfully asked Dodson for the chance to avenge his lost, i would be totally ok with that.


I mean, if im honest, I can look past the bitchy call outs. But its when combining them with her roider past that tips it over the edge for me. I would like nothing more then a fighter of Cyborgs quality to give it to Ronda. But not like this. I dont think Cyborg deserves the chance after her past f*uck ups. So to hear her making douchey demands? Pisses me off.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That means she would have to make an extra effort to cut more than she normally does, while Ronda would have to cut even less to make 140, ?


That is an interesting breed of logic you are using there Sportsman.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's THE biggest fight in women's mma. There's nothing else close. Ronda could make it happen any time she wants. 
I think it's going to happen soon. Give Ronda some time to think about armbarring Miesha again....and how many ppv's that sells... if that fight goes through, I predict she calls out Cris from the cage.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's THE biggest fight in women's mma. There's nothing else close. Ronda could make it happen any time she wants.
> I think it's going to happen soon. Give Ronda some time to think about armbarring Miesha again....and how many ppv's that sells... if that fight goes through, I predict she calls out Cris from the cage.


Cant disagree. When all is said, I would watch. But if Cris wins, I will be gutted. No different to how I felt when Vitor was facing Chris. Thank f*uck that one ended with Vitor getting beat down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I mean, if im honest, I can look past the bitchy call outs. But its when combining them with her roider past that tips it over the edge for me. I would like nothing more then a fighter of Cyborgs quality to give it to Ronda. But not like this. I dont think Cyborg deserves the chance after her past f*uck ups. So to hear her making douchey demands? Pisses me off.


My dear friend, I understand, but willing to see a fighter who failed a test in the past denied any chance to redeem him/herself and do what they do, which is fighting, walks hand in hand with the willing to see all sorts of illegal PEDs allowed in the sport in the sense that these are just personal opinions on how things should be, as the reality is *past roiders are allowed to compete in equal terms as long as they test clean* and *steroids are not and won't be allowed in the sport* regardless sometimes we see people ranting they should be.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> It's THE biggest fight in women's mma. There's nothing else close. Ronda could make it happen any time she wants.
> I think it's going to happen soon. Give Ronda some time to think about armbarring Miesha again....and how many ppv's that sells... if that fight goes through, I predict she calls out Cris from the cage.


Rousey is probably going for the KO against Tate. It looks a bit like she is going the wrestle boxer route, falling in love with knocking people out (which gives a different kind of satisfaction than tapping people, as with tapping - even though they lose - your opponents decide when the fight is over, with KO it's you who ends the fight). Against Correira, she didn't even really attempt a TD, but went full head hunting with hooks and overhand rights from start on.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> My dear friend, I understand, but willing to see a fighter who failed a test in the past denied any chance to redeem him/herself and do what they do, which is fighting, walks hand in hand with the willing to see all sorts of illegal PEDs allowed in the sport in the sense that these are just personal opinions on how things should be, as the reality is *past roiders are allowed to compete in equal terms as long as they test clean* and *steroids are not and won't be allowed in the sport* regardless sometimes we see people ranting they should be.


Its all my personal opinion? Doh. I had no idea. Thanks for enlightening me.




Voiceless said:


> Rousey is probably going for the KO against Tate. It looks a bit like she is going the wrestle boxer route, falling in love with knocking people out (which gives a different kind of satisfaction than tapping people, as with tapping - even though they lose - your opponents decide when the fight is over, with KO it's you who ends the fight). Against Correira, she didn't even really attempt a TD, but went full head hunting with hooks and overhand rights from start on.


She did try a trip once. Betch has 100% takedown defence vs Rousey.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tbh I think we should all stop giving Jimmy Saville a hard time too. It's not like he's shagging kids anymore.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> She did try a trip once. Betch has 100% takedown defence vs Rousey.


I know, but that wasn't "really" a TD attempt. It was Rousey pressing forward, Correira having her foot in somewhat the right position so why not just putting a foot behind hers so she might trip.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I know, but that wasn't "really" a TD attempt. It was Rousey pressing forward, Correira having her foot in somewhat the right position so why not just putting a foot behind hers so she might trip.


Well, it was an attempt at something, right? Lets let Betch come out of the fight with one positive stat, so she can sleep at night.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Rousey is probably going for the KO against Tate. It looks a bit like she is going the wrestle boxer route, falling in love with knocking people out (which gives a different kind of satisfaction than tapping people, as with tapping - even though they lose - your opponents decide when the fight is over, with KO it's you who ends the fight). Against Correira, she didn't even really attempt a TD, but went full head hunting with hooks and overhand rights from start on.


If anything I would argue that a submission is more satisfying, even though you are the one KO ing your opponent, the fight ends because your opponent is not able to continue, without his conciseness. If your opponent taps out, the fight ends because he gives up, thus admitting that you are better, which can be demoralising. There's a reason why people say BJJ disciplines your attitude, tapping out multiple times a day makes you understand where you truly stand.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> That is an interesting breed of logic you are using there Sportsman.


I shall go further and say Cyborg only fights at 145 for lack of a higher division for her, since she cuts a enormous amount of weight to fight as a FW. So, even if Ronda would face Cyborg at 145, the weight factor alone would only beneficiate Ronda, while having no positive impact on Cyborg other than being a weight she can barely make.



Soojooko said:


> Its all my personal opinion? Doh. I had no idea. Thanks for enlightening me.


We agree in so many other instances, it is really amazing you are so on the edge when it comes to discussing Ronda Rousey, man. I love to see her fighting as well and I wouldn't even cheer for a Cyborg win if they fought, I only wanted to see the fight. I just cheered for Ronda against Bethe anyway.

The point is this figh is not happening for pure business protection. A superfight requires no developments in regard of divisions. It is just a challenge between two MMA fighters in a weight both can agree with, so it really wouldn't matter if Cyborg would make only one show down in UFC to face Ronda - what certainly would draw an incredible amount of attention, thus bringing money along - and just going back to Invicta winning or losing.

The fact they are not fighting is UFC, Ronda and Ronda fans cannot afford the possibility of Cyborg having her arm raised, nothing to do with her past steroid abuse or lack of a proper division for her in UFC or she being calling a "smaller champion", when she's not interested in Ronda's belt, only in the fight.

So, business wise, the fight makes no sense, for fight fans, utter frustration this fight is not happening.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

That's not the point Soojooko was making though. Would I watch the fight? Yes. Do I want the fight no matter who wins? Yes. But I agree with Sooj that it's bullshit Cyborg is calling Ronda out and *insisting* that she needs to move up. And you saying that Cyborg is most likely a 155er and *barely* able to fight at 145 because of the lack of a 155 division doesn't help your case, Cyborg is being even a bigger douche.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> We agree in so many other instances, it is really amazing you are so on the edge when it comes to discussing Ronda Rousey, man. I love to see her fighting as well and I wouldn't even cheer for a Cyborg win if they fought, I only wanted to see the fight. I just cheered for Ronda against Bethe anyway.


There you go again, making it about Ronda. Are you reading my shit at all? Because it sounds like its not registering at all.

It doesnt matter if the champ was Tate or Zingano or whoever. IT doesn't matter which champ in which weight class. I would still feel this way about roiders fighting for title contention. This has been clear as day in my posts, yet you keep reading it as Ronda fanboyism. Honestly, its *you* who's obsessed with her.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> That's not the point Soojooko was making though. Would I watch the fight? Yes. Do I want the fight no matter who wins? Yes. But I agree with Sooj that it's bullshit Cyborg is calling Ronda out and *insisting* that she needs to move up. And you saying that Cyborg is most likely a 155er and *barely* able to fight at 145 because of the lack of a 155 division doesn't help your case, Cyborg is being even a bigger douche.


It is clear Cyborg insists Ronda to meet her at higher weight because she cannot make any lower, only for that. She walks out at 175, if there was a higher division than FW, she probably would be fighting there, as she missed weight at 145 in the past.



Soojooko said:


> There you go again, making it about Ronda. Are you reading my shit at all? Because it sounds like its not registering at all.
> 
> It doesnt matter if the champ was Tate or Zingano or whoever. IT doesn't matter which champ in which weight class. I would still feel this way about *roiders fighting for title contention*. This has been clear as day in my posts, yet you keep reading it as Ronda fanboyism. Honestly, its *you* who's obsessed with her.


A superfight at a catchweight is not for *title contention.* Are you reading my shit?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> A superfight at a catchweight is not for *title contention.* Are you reading my shit?


You know full well what I mean. A fight against Ronda is a fight at the highest table of MMA. It might not technically be a title shot, but it fecking is and we all know it. Its a fight for the title of baddest woman on the planet. Roiders should have to forfeit their right to feast at this table. All of them. Not just Cyborg. Thats my view and im pretty sure its not an uncommon view with all sports fans.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You know full well what I mean. A fight against Ronda is a fight at the highest table of MMA. It might not technically be a title shot, but it fecking is and we all know it. Its a fight for the title of baddest woman on the planet. Roiders should have to forfeit their right to feast at this table. All of them. Not just Cyborg. Thats my view and im pretty sure its not an uncommon view with all sports fans.


Oh, now I should know what you mean. Who is deflecting now?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Oh, now I should know what you mean. Who is deflecting now?


Well yes, you should. Seeing as ive written it time and time again.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I think both of you need a little hug :hug:


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You know full well what I mean. A fight against Ronda is a fight at the highest table of MMA. It might not technically be a title shot, but it fecking is and we all know it. Its a fight for the title of baddest woman on the planet. Roiders should have to forfeit their right to feast at this table. All of them. Not just Cyborg. Thats my view and im pretty sure its not an uncommon view with all sports fans.


Just sounds like more sad excuses. but whatever. Cyborg is the greatest woman's fighter on the planet. Even the UFC champ is scared to fight her.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

They will be fighting in the next year guaranteed. All the talk in media is just hype to get people talking. Reminds me of Pacman V Mayweather 

It will be a great fight if it stays standing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Ronda specifically says "Look UFC, I'm out of people and I want this huge legendary fight. I'm pretty sure I'll beat her but most importantly I'm asking this as a favour to you", a bit like GSP with Nick Diaz, then alright it'll happen. The UFC won't press it to happen anywhere outside of 135 because it makes NO sense for them. If Cyborg wins, a huge undefeated star for them loses and Cyborg goes back to Invicta. But if Rousey specifically asks for it to happen, she'll get it. Nowadays she'd still be a pretty huge favourite I imagine. I'd LOVE to see something like Cyborg Vs Amanda Nunes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Well yes, you should. Seeing as ive written it time and time again.


And what I think is even more clear, written on my sig, but it is really OK you don't believe people should get second chances in life and all past roiders should be banned from the sport, just don't *over complicate* things mentioning *title contention* meaning God knows what.

This very sport was born on roids and we are living a transition out of it. This is my take.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I enjoy MMA like a film, so a bit of roiding or a bit of eye gouging and I'm just rooting for Frank Dux to knock out Chong Li and his cheating ways.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I still have hopes this fight will happen one way or another.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And what I think is even more clear, written on my sig, but it is really OK you don't believe people should get second chances in life and all past roiders should be banned from the sport, just don't *over complicate* things mentioning *title contention* meaning God knows what.
> 
> This very sport was born on roids and we are living a transition out of it. This is my take.


I dont have sigs turned on. I cant stand having to scroll through a load of bullshit to find the actual posts.

Secondly, whatever dude. Im tired of you quoting me wrong and being selective. I seems it doesn't matter what I write. You take from it what you want. ITs an utterly pointless exercise.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Secondly, whatever dude. Im tired of you quoting me wrong and being selective. I seems it doesn't matter what I write. You take from it what you want. ITs an utterly pointless exercise.


Ok, Soo, come on, we both got off tracks, but I don't do the things you just said on purpose. I am not being selective. I accept we have different opinions on giving second chances to past roiders and maybe this is the only issue.

I get if I was UFC, I would be thinking money and putting Cris vs Ronda now would be risky to say the least, belts or no belts involved.

This "bigger calling smaller" is not a restriction to me, specially when Ronda is considered "the baddest woman on the planet". In any fictitional rank you can assemble, since they don't fight in the same promotion, Ronda would figure above Cyborg and it's not like she never fought above her division like GSP never did, she is 7-0 as a FW, so, responding your question directly, I would not have a problem if Chris Weidman would call Lawler for a dance, if both would agree and they would weigh the same for the fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Ok, Soo, come on, we both got off tracks, but I don't do the things you just said on purpose. I am not being selective. I accept we have different opinions on giving second chances to past roiders and maybe this is the only issue.
> 
> I get if I was UFC, I would be thinking money and putting Cris vs Ronda now would be risky to say the least, belts or no belts involved.
> 
> This "bigger calling smaller" is not a restriction to me, specially when Ronda is considered "the baddest woman on the planet". In any fictitional rank you can assemble, since they don't fight in the same promotion, Ronda would figure above Cyborg and it's not like she never fought above her division like GSP never did, she is 7-0 as a FW, so, responding your question directly, I would not have a problem if Chris Weidman would call Lawler for a dance, if both would agree and they would weigh the same for the fight.


Ok. Noted. Lets move on my man. For the sake of both our sanities.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Ok. Noted. Lets move on my man. For the sake of both our sanities.:thumbsup:


I'll give you a hug now but just to please Voiceless, alright? :hug:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I'll give you a hug now but just to please Voiceless, alright? :hug:


All good. :hug:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

This is what happens when you legalize gay marriage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> This is what happens when you legalize gay marriage.


Love transcends paperwork, my friend. :thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I'll give you a hug now but just to please Voiceless, alright? :hug:





Soojooko said:


> All good. :hug:


You both are so cute :hug:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Sportsman


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Joabb...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Boys, this is not the right place for things like that...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Too bad Chyna passed away. R.I.P.

Cyborg and Chyna could have made one hell of a WWE tag team.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny that not long ago we were discussing that was a fight that didn't make any sense because it would be a Frankenstein bout with no implications on any divisions on UFC.

-Now we have Conor going for the second fight in a different division against a non ranked opponent also fighting outside of his own division. 
-CM Punk is about to debut in MMA, straight in UFC. 
-Brock Lesnar is coming back for a *one fight deal* against a top HW.
-Cyborg has fought against Leslie Smith under UFC at a 140lb catchweight. 
-3-6 in his last 9 Dan Henderson is being considered for the MW title shot.
-Bisping is talking about fighting at 178 lb against a WW in Nick Diaz.
-GSP is about to come back from retirement to fight at MW for the first time in his life, straight into a title shot.
-Valerie Letorneau just fought Joanne Calderwood at 125 lb.

But Cyborg vs Ronda Rousey is a fight that makes no sense at 140 lb. :sarcastic09:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd rather see Meisha shut Cyborg down than see Ronda do it. Put another notch on her record.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But Cyborg vs Ronda Rousey is a fight that makes no sense at 140 lb. :sarcastic09:


It might make sense now that Ronda lost the belt.

When Ronda still had the belt it didn't make much sense for her to fight Cyborg @ 140.

Ronda is the biggest name in WMMA. One might say Ronda is a reason Invicta is big. Ronda is a reason women are fighting in the UFC. Everyone wants to see women's MMA grow and Ronda is the biggest force behind that. Why risk that for a fight with someone from another weight division at catchweight? That doesn't make much sense. 

If Ronda lost it had to be to someone at 135 who might be able to take things over and continue the growth of woman's MMA.

If Cyborg beat Ronda and Cyborg went back to fighting at 145, that wouldn't prove anything. If Dominick Cruz beat Demetrious Johnson at 135 or at 130 catchweight that might not prove anything other than the bigger fighter with the weight advantage wins sometimes.

If Cyborg and Ronda fought, it should be at 135 so that those types of questions are eliminated. So that there's no doubt that its a battle of skill, talent, ability, etc. Not a battle of who has the bigger frame, or who has a weight advantage in wrestling.

edit - I responded without mentioning steroids, comparing Cyborg to Wanderlei or saying anything inappropriate once. I feel mildly proud of myself.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'd rather see Meisha shut Cyborg down than see Ronda do it. Put another notch on her record.


You make it sound like a simple task for someone who got destroyed twice by Ronda.




Trix said:


> It might make sense now that Ronda lost the belt.
> 
> When Ronda still had the belt it didn't make much sense for her to fight Cyborg @ 140.
> 
> ...


But why did you repeat all that was been said all over again, since I just mentioned the new moment, with all sort of fights going on out of pure entertainment? Fights that are disregarding all sort of rankings, who deserves, who doesn't, weight classes...

The question remains. Why wouldn't we see Ronda vs Cyborg now? Ronda isn't the champion anymore. Not mentioning she is 7-0 as a FW.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But why did you repeat all that was been said all over again, since I just mentioned the new moment, with all sort of fights going on out of pure entertainment? Fights that are disregarding all sort of rankings, who deserves, who doesn't, weight classes...
> 
> The question remains. Why wouldn't we see Ronda vs Cyborg now? Ronda isn't the champion anymore. Not mentioning she is 7-0 as a FW.


I don't know if it makes sense now.

I would rather see Miesha vs Ronda or Holly Holm vs Ronda II than see Ronda fight someone outside her weight division.

Ronda fighting Cyborg made more sense when people thought Ronda had her entire division cleaned out. Now that Holly Holm beat her and Miesha beat Holly it seems like the division has new life.

I would still rather see Ronda fight Ashlee Evans Smith or Marion Reneau than Cyborg. I think a lot of women ranked in the top 10 at 135 would give Ronda problems. If Ronda got beat, in a way it would be more satisfying to see someone ranked #9th at 135 beat Ronda, than see Cyborg do it.

If Cyborg smashed Ronda in a stand up fight, I don't know if anyone would care. I wouldn't care. That's the outcome a lot of people expect will happen. That wouldn't be surprising or shocking. Ronda's striking is overrated even if she does have power, I think everyone knows it. In a way things that aren't surprising or shocking can be boring. And then there's the size and weight difference. Some will say Cyborg isn't better than Ronda she only won because of her height/weight advantage or because she tested positive for steroids years ago or whatever. There wouldn't be the kind of closure that people like to see.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You make it sound like a simple task for someone who got destroyed twice by Ronda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ronda would smash Cyborg as well. They would both take her down and dominate with ease.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Would... would... would... Nice to be so sure about fights that happen only in your head.


----------

